# Bass fishing Blackwater



## reel-m-n (Jan 11, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how the bass fishing has been in blackwater. Thinking aboutgoing early in the mourning & any kind of direction would be nice


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

always sucks this time of year.


----------



## bassdozer (Mar 10, 2009)

fished it hard for 7 hrs yesterday and nothing hit until the end of the day and we fished everywhere north of the bridge. they stay low in the cool, dark water in the day then come up to the root systems that have eddys in the morning and late afternoon. there are some bigger fish in the deep drop offs after the tributaries. nothing in the ponds, too shallow and warm. this place has way too many boaters and it realy messes up a good time for everyone fishing. it would be perfect if you left it alone for a couple of years.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with bassdozer. The further north you go to get rid of the boaters, the better. I do have pretty good luck at the train trussel right there at the bridge once in a blue moon. Just throw a black culprit twirl tail worm and you'll be ok.


----------

